

Announcing the next generation of Amazon EC2 High I/O instance - joevandyk
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2013/12/19/announcing-the-next-generation-of-amazon-ec2-high-i/o-instance/

======
res0nat0r
Note this is from 2013/12/19

~~~
twotwotwo
Briefly thought they'd added another generation when I saw the headline, and I
was like _man_ they are _not playing around_ here.

------
straws
Only ever makes me think of [http://blog.mailchimp.com/the-email-person-at-
amazon-web-ser...](http://blog.mailchimp.com/the-email-person-at-amazon-web-
services-is-really-really-excited/)

------
sudhirj
Why is this news now? It's almost two months old.

